# does clomid work for male infertility factors...



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi everyone

was just wondering if there was anyone out there who had been prescribed clomid for a male infertility factor,  it is my DH with the low sperm count, so will clomid help us concive...

can anyone help, or is there anyone going through same..

em x x x x


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

emsy2525 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> was just wondering if there was anyone out there who had been prescribed clomid for a male infertility factor, it is my DH with the low sperm count, so will clomid help us concive...
> 
> ...


I thought you meant would Clomid work on *men*!

They do prescribe it for male factors, afaik - something to do with producing more eggs for target practice.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

mrstrellis was gonna say never heard of men actually taking the pill 

yes Emsy i have heard of it being used for male factor like mrstrellis says the clomid tricks you into producing more follicles therefore hopefully releasing more eggs hence a higher chance of them there swimmers hitting one 

xxx


----------



## seaweed (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi em,
yes Clomid is usually prescribed to men in the case of male infertility factor especially if the sperm count is low. DH had a very low count....2m/ml and was put on three months of Clomid, though the count did not improve as such, the other parameters such as morphology and motility improved drastically and it became just a case of increasing the count.

Athough he did eventually give up on clomid becoz of the side effects...like weight gain. We opted for herbal and homeopathic treatment and surprisingly after over a year, all SA results have been normal and the count keeps on increasing with every test.
(Thank God)!

So yes , Clomid is sometimes prescribed to men and yes it does lead to some positive results.
 
seaweed.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks for that seaweed it just goes to show you learn summit new everyday



xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

hi..yes thanks for the info..

i didnt no my DP could go onto clomid...as they have prescribed it to me..to enhance his chances of hitting the target ..

does anyone no if this has produced any positive results?  

Em xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

does it have positive results for women taking it ? is that what your asking ? have a look at this hunny 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=40064.0

xxx


----------



## emsy2525 (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks for that..think i was being confusing how i was saying it!!! 

yes was asking if it had positive results for women taking it...even if they havent got any fertility problems

em xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

wow ive never heard of it being given to men either, like cleg says we learn summit new everyday!

good luck with the tablets emsy


----------

